# Resistant Mares Tail, pesky little buggers!



## Hayman1 (Jul 6, 2013)

We have a significant population of roundup resistant mares tail here, not sure if all of it is, but certainly looks like the majority is. I had one plant in a strip along the road that I spray to mow grass to. Decided to experiment with it. Sprayed twice with good strength rup, because it kills everything else. Then I sprayed it twice, about 10 days apart, once with weed master, and once with weedmaster like stuff with mecop in it. Last spraying was about 3 weeks ago. That little sucker is still green. Not growing, but not dying either. No wonder you midwest guys gripe about waterhemp. Glad I don't have to deal with that here.


----------



## WandaRobertson (Aug 8, 2021)

I've never seen this before.


----------



## Vol (Jul 5, 2009)

Same deal here Rick. Mares tail is a pain as RU will no longer affect it and it has to be hit with a broadleaf herbicide. 

Regards, Mike


----------



## Mellow (Jun 22, 2015)

Seeing the same thing along the edge woods. Spot sprayed them a few weeks ago and then hit them again when spraying the alfalfa. Yellow and not growing but not really dead. Neighbor for years didn't burn it down before planting beans and then let it get big before spraying and didn't seem like they put the hammer down.


----------



## slowzuki (Mar 8, 2011)

Not sure about Mares tail but there’s a ton of plants that seem to make a waxy coating in late July / Aug and nothing will touch them. They use that principle for spraying softwood forests here. The needles on the spruce/pine/fir won’t absorb round up this time of year but the deciduous trees get smoked.


----------



## Ole milkman (Aug 9, 2021)

I had a quail habitat renovation that Game & Fish sprayed with Rdup. Next year I had perfect stand of marestail. I had never seen it before. Clipped it 3 different times now it is gone.


----------

